# New To Dubai….



## Kevin Fairhurst (Jul 9, 2015)

Hi, 
looking to link in with other UK expats. I move to Dubai in August with work and looking to network, meet new people etc. 
Setting up an a new life with my wife who will be following me over at christmas. Any new contacts and people to link in with will be greatly appreciated 

thanks in advance….
Kev


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Kevin Fairhurst said:


> Hi,
> looking to link in with other UK expats. I move to Dubai in August with work and looking to network, meet new people etc.
> Setting up an a new life with my wife who will be following me over at christmas. Any new contacts and people to link in with will be greatly appreciated
> 
> ...


Hello, good evening and welcome.

So what you going to be doing over here?

Kids? Work is where? Apartment is where? Been here before?


----------



## Kevin Fairhurst (Jul 9, 2015)

Hi
No kids, working for the Devere finance group. 
Haven't found accommodation as yet so will be staying with a friend to begin with. 
What about yourself?


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

I wish you well.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Kevin Fairhurst said:


> Hi
> No kids, working for the Devere finance group.
> Haven't found accommodation as yet so will be staying with a friend to begin with.
> What about yourself?


Hi,
A leper selling bacon sandwiches would be more popular in Dubai than someone working for your chosen company and profession.
I doubt you will be in Dubai long enough to make any friends.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I hate to be negative. But have you looked into this company? You may be best advised to do so before you make any moves or bring your wife over.

Rascal, a very diplomatic response - 10 out of 10


----------



## T'challa_Udaku (Nov 14, 2014)

You would think that by now the uae would have found a way to clamp down on these opportunistic type of companies.


----------



## cronus (Mar 8, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> A leper selling bacon sandwiches would be more popular in Dubai than someone working for your chosen company and profession.
> I doubt you will be in Dubai long enough to make any friends.
> Cheers
> Steve



Lol. 

:behindsofa:


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Don't you dare cold call me, wanting to give me financial advise !!


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

The Rascal said:


> I wish you well.


Go on - say what you really think :suspicious:


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Let me google that for you


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

qofe said:


> let me google that for you


sfw?


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

My experience with Devere

One of these Devere guys rung me on my work office number. (Afterwards I shouted at the receptionist for doing this). The absolute chancer proceed to tell me how much money he can make me, the conversation went like this

Devere “if you invest with us, I can make your money make money”
Iggles “It’s okay, I don’t need any financial help, my partner spends all my money anyway”
Devere. But I can give you more money
Iggles “No Its okay, I am an adult I can look after my own money”
Devere getting angrier “But, think of the more money I can get you”
Iggles “It’s okay, I don’t like taking risk with my money” 

After 5 minutes of this, and me politely declining his services and explaining how busy I was, as well I am not prepared to give any information to a cold caller, no matter the company. (being British I was too polite to slam the phone down) I started to get annoyed so I asked if he could give me cheap hotels at Devere Hotels, and went with playing dumb, 

Iggles “Okay, I will use your services, but can you give me free hotels with Devere Hotels”
Devere “What?, no”
Iggles “But you’re from Devere Group how can you not give me cheap hotels if I use your services”
Devere “I cannot not give you free hotels”
Iggles “Why not?”
Devere “Different Companies”
Igges “But it’s the same name, I want free hotels”
Devere “ARE YOU STUPID?”
Iggles “Clearly not, as I am not going to use you for financial advise” 

Finally after 15 minutes of this, and he wouldn’t take no for answer, I said I have a meeting to go to, please call me back at 4pm, (It being Ramadan I would be safe at home away from this chancer)

On another note Kev, in future don’t use your real life name as a username, quick Google / Linkend search, your either from Coventry or Northampton. Keep yourself safe and secure online.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

iggles said:


> sfw?


Yep, as long as you don't work at DeVere.


----------



## notdave (Jul 11, 2015)

I *kinda* miss the mindless calls I used to get, quite regularly, from that shower of jokers...

Always opening up with the:
"Awight Dave*, how are things going? Haven't spoke to you for a-a-a-yges..."
Followed by any of the questions that are from the salestw*ts' handbook of open-ended questions...
"How are things with you?"
"Where are going this weekend?"
"How are things at work?"

The last time this crass attempt at pretending to be my best, long lost mate commenced (over 6 months ago now)... I was between 2 meetings trying to squeeze in some real work... under a bit of pressure... and I didn't recognise the number...

My response was somewhat curt...

"My day is going quite busily... and I especially do not have any time to waste talking to you bunch of jokers so just p*ss off... [click]"

Not sure if I went on some "don't bother" list or something... Either way... result 


*Obviously... not my real name!


----------



## Kevin Fairhurst (Jul 9, 2015)

Thanks for the positive feedback :joy: I'll let you know how my bacon sandwich shop goes. 

Was looking for advice really, wanting to join a football team, good gym near marina and recommended good places to go/ eat etc. 

thanks


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Well at least you know what your getting yourself into.

I guess I'm lucky being an American as that is usually one of the first questions they ask and it usually ends the conversation. Maybe something to do with the UK pension scheme?


----------



## cronus (Mar 8, 2014)

My favourite quote of all time might be slightly off on a tangent but it applies all the same:

"You make more money selling pans than panning for gold"

When the sorts providing financial advice have little else to offer asides from being well-dressed and quoting a marketing script with an intent to deceive, it's better to invest a fraction of your money in seeking out your own financial wisdom rather than putting it all in the hands of snake oil salesmen. 


Your financial advisor gets to live in top-tier accommodation in Downtown Dubai or the Marina on your dime, while you manage desert-view property in Mirdif or Sports City.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Given the number of QROPS schemes are being massively cut back (I heard over 1,000 in UAE down to a single scheme), I suspect the calls will get a lot more frenetic and irritating.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

How do they get my phone number, my name, my job titles? Who is selling that information? Is that not illegal here?


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

iggles said:


> How do they get my phone number, my name, my job titles? Who is selling that information? Is that not illegal here?


Apparently there is no proper data protection laws here. I once questioned them where they got my details from and I referred to data protection laws. All I got back was a dirty laugh and "There is NO data protection law here in Dubai".

I know for a fact that some of them fish for information on Gulf Talent (and most likely other similar websites too such as the "beloved" LinkedIn). There they have on the plate your employment history, your phone number and email address if you have uploaded tour CV there. If these companies register as employers on those websites they can access all sorts. Apparently this is being investigated...

However unsolicited cold calling is not legal here. Here's an interesting article...
www.thenational.ae/uae/government/uae-consumer-qa-is-haggling-for-products-legal

"Q: I keep getting calls from companies offering me financial services. They know my name and have my phone number – how did they get this information if I did not give it to them directly? How can I make the calls stop?

A: It is not legal for anyone to harass you with offers of financial services. Harassment caused by continuous calls from agents or brokers and sharing of confidential information with third parties is deemed illegal in the UAE. Harassment, in law, means causing a nuisance to others that is disruptive and offensive, and which substantially interferes with an individual’s daily routine. Such conduct has to be reported to police by filing a complaint in accordance with Article 72 of Law No 23 of 2003."


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

A favourite was the Goldfish Bowl win a bottle of cheap plonk just drop your business card in - that was them.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> A favourite was the Goldfish Bowl win a bottle of cheap plonk just drop your business card in - that was them.


I feel so naive, so raw, so green. I'd of fallen for that one.


----------

